# التخطيط الكهربائي لشبكية العين - Electroretinogram ERG



## حسنين علي موسى (20 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يُبصرالإنسان الأشياء من حوله بوقوع الضوء عليها و إنعكاسه إلى العين ليقع على الشبكية Retina التي تستقبلها المُستقبلات البصرية المتخصصة فيها ( المخاريط Cones و العصي Rods ) بحيث تتحول الطاقة الضوئية إلى إشارات كهربائية تعبر إلى المخ عن طريق العصب البصري و الذي بدوره يترجمها إلى ما نراه من حولنا و بالألوان ..... هذه نبذة مختصرة عن كيفية حدوث الرؤية بواسطة العين البشرية ... حيث سبق لي التعمق في هذه الفقرة عند طرحي لموضوع العين الصناعية - Bionic Eye .... 

كذلك سبق الإشارة إلى إن الحالات المرضية التي تصيب شبكية العين هي اخطر ما يصيب العين برمتها ( للدور الحيوي المهم للشبكية وأجزائها في اتمام عملية الأبصار) وقد تسبب الضرر الكبير والذي يقود بدوره إلى فقدان نعمة البصر و العمى ..... 

إن التغييرات المرضية التي تصيب شبكية العين وبالتحديد المستقبلات البصرية Photoreceptorsستسبب تغيرات فيزيولوجية مهمة في وظائف الجملة البصرية التي تظهر على مستوى الحساسية الكهربائية والتغيرات الوظيفية للعين برمتها .... لذلك فأن فحص الحساسية الكهربائية لشبكية العين (أو المُستقبلات البصرية على وجه الدقة) سيؤدي إلى تشخيص الخلل الموجود والناتج عن حدوث تبدلات نسيجية مهمة على مستوى المستقبلات البصرية ...

إن طريقة فحص الحساسية الكهربائية والتغيرات الوظيفية في المُستقبلات البصرية لعين الإنسان تحققها مجموعة طرق فحص في مجال طب العيون تسمح بالوصول إلى التشخيص على مستوى الطبقة الداخلية للشبكية وتحديد حالة إعتلالها ... وهو ما يسمى بالتخطيط الكهربائي للشبكية Electroretinography أو يعرف بالمصطلح الأكثر شيوعاً بالـ ERG ......

إن مبدأ عمل هذا الأسلوب يشابه وبشكل كبير جداً الأساليب الأخرى المعروفة لقياس الفعالية الكهربائية الحيوية لجسم الأنسان ... كما في حالة تخطيط القلب ECG أو تخطيط الدماغ EEG أو تخطيط العضلات EMG .... والتي تقوم على تحليل الإشارة الكهربائية المستخلصة من العضو المطلوب فحصه (القلب أو الدماغ أو ...) وتشخيص الخلل الموجود من خلال مقارنة الإشارة المرضية مع الأشارة الطبيعية (الصحية) .... كما إن قياس تلك الأشارات يتم بواسطة إستخدام أقطاب أو الكترودات متخصصة (Electrodes) تختلف أنواعها و مواصفاتها بأختلاف نوعية الإشارة الكهروحيوية من حيث المقدار Amplitude أو حزمة التردد Frequency Bandwidth والتي تختلف من عضو إلى اخر .... كما إن الأجهزة الطبية المستخدمة لقياس مثل تلك الإشارات يجب أن تتكون من مكبر للأشارة Amplifier و مرشحات الكترونية Electrical Filters تختلف مواصفاتها بأختلاف نوعية الإشارة ومواصفاتها لغرض تحقيق المعالجة الصحيحة للإشارة الكهروحيوية و عرضها بالشكل المفيد من أجل تشخيص الحالة المرضية بشكل أكثر دقة ...... 

زملائي الأعزاء .... لا أقصد الأطالة .... الملف المرفق PDF يتضمن ملاحضات أكثر تفصيل حول التخطيط الكهربائي لشبكية العين - ELECTRORETINOGRAM ..... سيسعدني جداً أن اتلقى ارائكم و مناقشاتكم حول هذا الموضوع بالشكل الذي سيضيف أكبر قدر ممكن من الفائدة والمنفعة .... والله ولي التوفيق للجميع ..... السلام عليكم.

م. حـســـــــــــــــــــنـيـن العـراقـــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 يوليو 2007)

الأخ حسنين العراقي .

مساهمة رائعة ومميزة تضاف الى انجازاتك المشرفة :3: .

فعلا اختيارك للمواضيع الجديدة والنادرة ليس لها مثيل :63: . 

جزاك الله خيرا وبركة واعانك الله بكل ما تقدمه لأجل الغد المشرق :14: .


البغدادي .:55: :55:


----------



## amod (21 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## dalia gamal (24 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (24 يوليو 2007)

يارك الله فيك اخي الكريم
الملف المرفق في الموضوع الاصلي بالاضافة للرابط التالي يعطيان صورة مجملة عن الموضوع بطريقة واسعة لمن يحب التعمق والزيادة.
http://webvision.med.utah.edu/ClinicalERG.html
مشكور اخي الكريم على مجهودك الطيب.


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (24 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​صورة للجهاز من جيل قديم، وقد جاهدت للوصول لصورة متكاملة تشمل المريض لم اتحصل عليها حاليا.​


----------



## على مصطفى جابر (6 أغسطس 2007)

Thanks a lot for your file


----------



## محسن العلي (7 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي حسنين : 
شكرا على هذا الموضوع الشيق
بارك الله فيك وحرر بلادكم من المستعمر واعوانه


----------



## tigersking007 (14 يناير 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز


----------



## دكتور يوسف (7 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (7 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور الف شكر


----------



## COKY (11 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسى جدا على الموضوع
الموضوع ده مهم بالنسبالى جدا
وكان نفسى انى اكمله بس انا بعد ما دخلت على الملحق مش بيجبلى الموضوع
والموقع اللى احد الاعضاء ضايفه كتكمله كله بالانجليزى ونا دراستى عربى
لو سمحتوا حد يقولى ازاى اقرء اللى على الملحق


----------



## فداء (12 نوفمبر 2008)

فكرة قياس كهربائية العين فكره جميلة جدا حيث انها تدرس ضمن مختبر هندسة طبية (1) , واعتقد انها في المستقبل سو فتكون جزء من التحكم الصناعي بواسطة العين


----------



## جاكس (20 نوفمبر 2008)

و الله مشكور
و حتى كلمة مشكور ما تكفي تشكرك على جهودك الطيبة 
و الله يوفقك لكل خير


----------



## الاء على صغير (23 نوفمبر 2008)

مفيد جدا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسام علوي (29 نوفمبر 2008)

رائعة..مبدع


----------



## Alinajeeb (1 ديسمبر 2008)

المميز مميز الله يوفق المميزين


----------



## ليدي لين (1 ديسمبر 2008)

استاذ حسنين جزاك الله كل خير فالموضوع رائع والمعلومات مميزة حتى الاختصار الشديد في مبدا العين وكيفية سقوط الضوء نبع منه الكثير من الفائدة


----------



## mhnsa (25 نوفمبر 2014)

*شكرا لكم جزاكم الله خيرا*



حسنين علي موسى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> يُبصرالإنسان الأشياء من حوله بوقوع الضوء عليها و إنعكاسه إلى العين ليقع على الشبكية Retina التي تستقبلها المُستقبلات البصرية المتخصصة فيها ( المخاريط Cones و العصي Rods ) بحيث تتحول الطاقة الضوئية إلى إشارات كهربائية تعبر إلى المخ عن طريق العصب البصري و الذي بدوره يترجمها إلى ما نراه من حولنا و بالألوان ..... هذه نبذة مختصرة عن كيفية حدوث الرؤية بواسطة العين البشرية ... حيث سبق لي التعمق في هذه الفقرة عند طرحي لموضوع العين الصناعية - Bionic Eye ....
> 
> ...



شكرا لكم


----------

